# decocker



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

New here what is a decocker and iam looking for a lazer for my xd45 think for the help


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

From Wikipedia:

*Decocker*

Most Traditional Double-Action (DA/SA) semi-automatic pistols are designed to be carried with the hammer down (uncocked) on a chambered round, with or without a manual safety engaged. The pistol is considered safe in this state as the "double-action" pull that both cocks and fires the weapon is both longer and heavier than the "single-action" pull that simply releases the cocked hammer. However, the act of chambering a round on such a weapon automatically cocks the hammer. To return the pistol to its safe state, it is necessary to "de-cock" the hammer; this is traditionally done by holding the hammer spur, pulling the trigger, and then slowly lowering the hammer. This process is dangerous if done carelessly or in adverse conditions, and it violates the third rule of gun safety; "keep your finger off the trigger until you wish to fire".

A Decocker or decocking lever allows the hammer to be dropped on a live cartridge without risk of discharging it, usually by blocking the hammer or retracting or covering the firing pin before releasing the sear. This eliminates the need to control the fall of the hammer, although since all mechanisms can fail it is still necessary to keep the muzzle of the gun pointed in a safe direction while operating the decocker.

A decock/safety is a combination manual safety switch and decocking lever. Two popular variants exist. In the "three-way" system, made popular by Heckler & Koch pistols, the handler may decock the weapon by pushing down on the safety lever from the "Fire" setting, or engage the safety (even on a cocked weapon) by pushing the lever upwards. A simpler "two-way" system was popularized by the Beretta 92; engaging the safety also decocks the weapon.

The Sig Sauer line of pistols such as the SIG P226 frequently feature decocking levers. The earliest use of a single-action decocker was the Vis Wz 35 redesign in 1932 to enable horsemen to safely holster their weapon with one hand.[1] The earliest use of a cocking/decocking lever is the Sauer 38H from 1938. Ruger until 2007 manufactured "decock-only" variants of its P-series pistols, and the "two-way" decocking safety has been available on these pistols since their introduction.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.

http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

The decocker question was answered, so I'll take a stab at the laser and say skip it. Since you didn't know what a decocker is, I'm going to take a shot in the dark (pun intended) and say you're a relatively new shooter. If that is the case, your money will be far better spent on ammo and professional instruction than a "gizmo" that will help you supposedly shoot better. Add the extras on once you have the basics down.


----------



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

*thinks*

Thinks for the help what other mods can I do to the xd45


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

chad10 said:


> Thinks for the help what other mods can I do to the xd45


Learn to use your "naked" gun first.
After you have become proficient with it, you will have a better idea of what accessories you really need, and those you can easily do without. (Truth: You can do without almost all of them.)
As a beginner, the first thing you absolutely need is a good holster and a really good belt. Be prepared to spend up to $100.00 on the holster, and at least $50.00 on the belt.
The second thing you need is at least two spare magazines for your pistol, and a belt-mounted magazine carrier.
The third thing you really, really need is some professional instruction, if you can afford it. However, it's horribly expensive. See if you can find someone at a formal shooting range who will give you basic safety and self-defense instruction. Failing that, read books on the subject.
Then practice, practice, practice.


----------

